# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  80 Organizaciones piden a la Comisión Europea que reaccione frente al modelo español de política hidrológica

## F. Lázaro

*80 organizaciones representantes de la sociedad civil española piden a la Comisión Europea que reaccione frente al modelo español de política hidrológica*

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ropea-reaccion

Con motivo del aniversario de la aprobación de la Directiva Marco del Agua (DMA), una amplia representación de la sociedad civil y la comunidad científica recuerda que los problemas del agua son una de las principales preocupaciones medioambientales de los ciudadanos de la Unión Europea, y que el 80% de los españoles no están bien informados sobre los problemas a los que se enfrentan los ríos, acuíferos, lagos y aguas costeras. Estos colectivos insisten en el importante papel que juega la participación ciudadana en la aplicación de la Política Europea del Agua, como instrumento fundamental para asegurar la protección de las aguas.

Según estas organizaciones, en los últimos doce años ningún gobierno ha apostado por abandonar definitivamente la inercia de un modelo anticuado y al servicio de los grupos de presión tradicionales. La política de aguas española sigue haciendo caso omiso a los nuevos objetivos que se plantean en el siglo XXI, incumpliendo claramente la actual normativa comunitaria y nacional, con un modelo del todo insostenible.

Las principales carencias de la planificación hidrológica en el Estado español corresponden a:

- El *escaso fomento de la participación activa* de todas las partes interesadas, y el desinterés por las aportaciones de la sociedad civil.
- El *excesivo peso de la satisfacción de las demandas del sector agrario y energético como objetivo primordial de la política de aguas*, así como la ejecución de obras al margen de la planificación que establece la DMA, frecuentemente sin la necesaria justificación económica, social y territorial.
- La *desatención a la aplicación de la normativa europea sobre evaluación de impacto ambiental y de conservación de la biodiversidad*. Especialmente grave en la inadecuada evaluación de alternativas a obras hidráulicas, como presas o *trasvases*; y la inexistencia de objetivos de conservación.
- La *inexistencia de objetivos claros en la política de recuperación de costes y la falta de transparencia económica*.
- La *omisión de algunos indicadores en la evaluación del estado ecológico de las aguas superficiales*, como son los indicadores hidromorfológicos o los peces, lo que explica la clasificación excesivamente optimista del estado ecológico en muchas cuencas.
- El *uso generalizado de prórrogas injustificadas* en los casos de *mal estado ecológico de las aguas*, con el objetivo de retrasar la aplicación de medidas.
- El abuso de la figura de masa de agua muy modificada en muchas demarcaciones hidrográficas, como por ejemplo en las del Guadalquivir o el Tajo, con el fin de evitar el cumplimiento del objetivo de buen estado ecológico en muchos tramos de ríos sometidos a importantes presiones.
- El establecimiento de *regímenes de caudales ecológicos inadecuados* con el objetivo de dar continuidad a determinados usos y consumos de agua, desatendiendo al conocimiento científico e *imposibilitando el cumplimiento de los objetivos ambientales*.
- La aplicación de un *seguimiento ambiental que no se ajusta a los requerimientos de la DMA*, lo que impide controlar la eficacia de los programas de medidas y obtener una visión de la coherencia general del plan de cuenca.
- La *ausencia del análisis coste-eficacia* de las medidas propuestas en los planes para contribuir al cumplimiento de los objetivos ambientales.

Estas carencias son sólo el síntoma más evidente del problema real de la planificación hidrológica en España. El marco administrativo español debería cambiar para asegurar que los organismos de cuenca apliquen la Directiva Marco del Agua y las comunidades autónomas trabajen por su cumplimiento. Con agilidad, coordinación, y una adecuada representatividad en los órganos consultivos.

En estos doce años muchas de las organizaciones firmantes han trasmitido recurrentemente sus preocupaciones, siendo ignoradas por las administraciones que anteponen los intereses y las demandas existentes a la necesidad de proteger la salud de los ecosistemas acuáticos.

Ante esta situación, las organizaciones firmantes piden a la Comisión Europea que vigile especialmente el contenido de los planes de cuenca que se están aprobando en el Estado español, ya que incumplen la Directiva Marco del Agua. Incumplimiento que agravará el estado ecológico de los ríos, acuíferos, humedales y costas, y pondrá en riesgo la posibilidad de atender las necesidades de agua en España a medio y largo plazo. Asimismo, estos colectivos exigen cambios de fondo y forma en las instituciones, y consideran necesario un debate abierto al respecto, apoyado en el interés de diálogo y la capacidad de entendimiento que la sociedad civil ha mostrado.

----------

